# Calling all creative minds! Need some ideas for a costume class!



## PonyGal (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

As the title says, I'm calling all creative minds. I need some help for a costume class. 

The show is in October. It's kinda like a fun show with mounted games as well as some Hunter classes on the flat. Anyways, I'm very excited about the costume class. They have three divisons this year; Most Original, Superheros, and The Wizard Of Oz. I was planning on entering the Most Original as a pirate. I have my costume planned out, but now I'm stuck with my horse. I can't figure out what to do to her. Any suggestions?

Also, I was thinking about entering as the Headless Horseman instead of the pirate. Comments on that?

All help is appreciated! Thanks!

Emily


----------



## ohne (Sep 19, 2010)

I think the best one I have ever seen was a sheep. A little girl dressed her pony up as a sheep. It was an amazing costume!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Sep 19, 2010)

I did my 3 Day Eventer as the Scarecrow and myself as the Tin Man once.  It was a riot.  Basically All I did with the horse was make mats out of Timothy hay that I put around his legs over top of his leg boots, and some tied up wisps of Timothy in his mane and tail.  Got a huge ugly straw hat with a big bow on it from the dime store and cut the top out of it, put some hay it and put it over one ear, used big twist ties to hold it to his bridle.  For me I went to a thrift store and got a man's gray suit, covered my helmet with cardboard from a cereal box to make the inverted funnel shape then covered that in tin foil, and used a gray shoe polish to make my paddock barn boots gray (no way I was risking it not coming off my good riding boots).

The whole thing cost me maybe $20 and 3 hours of prep, and I won.  I have pictures at home if you want to see them.  Lots of people took the costumes off before jumping, we were judged in the dressage ring (the costume) but mine was simple enough for Red that we stayed dressed for the day.  He was a really good about things though, nothing bothered him.  I rode him to the show up the road, and back home again, it was quite a traffic lookie item for the 2 blocks.


----------



## goatgirl4008 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen a goat dressed like a angel that was funny. But how bout the cowardly lion and the good witch I can't remember her name and I'm from Kansas. Here is an off the wall idea something like Paul Bunyun and his blue ox Babe. Bet noone would think of that. Just an idea. Have fun whatever you decide.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 20, 2010)

If you're thinking of a pirate for the Most Original, make your horse the ship!  

And for the Wizard of Oz, you could be the bad witch and have your horse be one of the monkeys.


----------



## ducks4you (Sep 20, 2010)

ohne said:
			
		

> I think the best one I have ever seen was a sheep. A little girl dressed her pony up as a sheep. It was an amazing costume!


PLEASE find and post a picture of this, if you have one!!  My 22 year old DD LOVES sheep.  She even used to draw a sheep comic based on the "counting Serta sheep."
In HS, it kept her from being bored in class, or in...em...church.


----------



## Chirpy (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are some pictures from an alpaca costume show, maybe you can get some ideas:


----------



## michickenwrangler (Sep 20, 2010)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures from an alpaca costume show, maybe you can get some ideas:
> 
> http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x243/Cinder_013/IMG_5405.jpg
> 
> ...


These are AWESOME!!!


----------



## abooth (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with glenolam, make your horse into a pirate ship!!!!


----------



## Horsiezz (Sep 25, 2010)

ducks4you said:
			
		

> ohne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a picture on this link just scroll down. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/costume-class-ideas-29089/


----------



## Horsiezz (Sep 25, 2010)

Heres some links with pictures.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/costume-class-ideas-29089/

http://halloweenhorse.blogspot.com/


Have fun! 

-Horsiezz


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 25, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> If you're thinking of a pirate for the Most Original, make your horse the ship!  .


Or one ginormous parrot!


----------

